# Need a decent LED resistor calculator



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Since I've started building all my lights, I have come to realize that I need a link to a good resistance calculator for LED lights.

I found this one using a quick google search, but being fairly new to electronics, I don't know if it is a good one.

http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz

Anyone have any feedback on it? Is it good/bad?
I appreciate it in advance!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

That's the one I use and I've been happy with it.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I couldn't ask for a better endorsement than that. Thanks, Steve!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Quick question: When I ordered my LEDs, they came with "free" resistors. I originally asked for 980 ohm 1/2 watt resistors. They sent me 1/4 Watt 470 ohm. Can I put two resistors on a 4 led setup and get the correct resistance, or will it just take a little longer to burn out?


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

resistors values are added when connected in series so 470 + 470 = 940 should be close enough


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay, that's what I needed to know. Thank you!


----------

